# Empty 10 Gal



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Ever since my piranha died and selling most of my equipment i still have a 10 Gal complete setup that i wanna stock up but can't think of anything interesting to put in it...
Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get a quater size P and raise it up.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You don't have very many options for a 10 gallon, especially if you're looking for something cool.

There's all the classic community fish options like swordtails, guppies, platies, etc. There MIGHT be a type of cichlid, dwarf of course, that you could keep a pair of in there. But don't quote me on that. Could also do a goldfish or two, but they'd eventually have to be upgraded to a bigger tank.

Really... My suggestion is do a heavily planted tank with LOTS of green (and gravel that is either black or dark green as well) and get maybe one male and three female platies, with bright colours. It makes for a pretty little display tank. Can also toss in an albino cory to keep the bottom clean and an oto to help with the algae.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

"Really... My suggestion is do a heavily planted tank with LOTS of green (and gravel that is either black or dark green as well) and get maybe one male and three female platies, with bright colours. It makes for a pretty little display tank. Can also toss in an albino cory to keep the bottom clean and an oto to help with the algae."

i agree, but i would use flourite unstead of gravel, use a good light too, the livebearers wil breed in that setup, i have a setup like that currently


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

you can get a betta fish .lol :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Shell dwellers and a sand bottom, very interesting cichlids


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> "Really... My suggestion is do a heavily planted tank with LOTS of green (and gravel that is either black or dark green as well) and get maybe one male and three female platies, with bright colours. It makes for a pretty little display tank. Can also toss in an albino cory to keep the bottom clean and an oto to help with the algae."
> 
> i agree, but i would use flourite unstead of gravel, use a good light too, the livebearers wil breed in that setup, i have a setup like that currently
> [snapback]832657[/snapback]​


I've never used fluorite myself... But I hear it's good.

But yeah. Good light. If it's not already a fluorescent light, get one of the compact fluorescents from Walmart and screw that in there. They're great and last a long time.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Shell dwellers and a sand bottom, very interesting cichlids
> [snapback]832760[/snapback]​


Any specific shell dwellers? I'm thinking about a few rams and a pleco for a 15g with a sand bottom, and that shell dwellers idea kind of tickled my fancy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Any specific shell dwellers? I'm thinking about a few rams and a pleco for a 15g with a sand bottom, and that shell dwellers idea kind of tickled my fancy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few rams? Don't think a 15 g would be big enough...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Any specific shell dwellers? I'm thinking about a few rams and a pleco for a 15g with a sand bottom, and that shell dwellers idea kind of tickled my fancy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whichever ones look best I suppose. I don't know much about them beyond what I've seen in the lfs and the little bit of reading I have done. They were fascinating fish to watch and they'll do good in a small amount of water like a 10 gallon.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Dwarf puffers or a Afican Butterfly fish will be cool


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

bunch of different little tetras. it would be colorful


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wicked thanks for the rply's peeps, for the tanks setup right now im thinking of going with a Sand Bottom with a nice Plant setup so it won't look too empty... i'd also like at least 4 - 5 fish in the tank will i be able to do this with some of the suggestions or will i be crowding the tank?
thanks again for current and future reply's...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Small cichlids and some shell dwellers like suggested would work. You could also go with some small cyprinids such as danios, smaller barbs, rasboras, or small characins like tetras. And maybe some smaller catfish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

How bout a snapping turtle? Maybe freshwater crab?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

u realize how big snappers get??!?!!!!!!??!!!!!!!!
btw, crabs are sorta well........crabby about certain things


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

get some platys or swordtails they look cool

or get a shoal of some kind of tetra


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Get a Peacock bass or Oscar. I'm sure I've pissed someone off with saying that.









As I said, get some cichlids or some other fish.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

meh Fancy Guppies lol


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

umm, lets see try 6 or 7 neon or cardinal tetras, 3 or 4 corydoras catfish, 4 otos, and one apple snail

ive got that stock in one of my tanks, sand bottom swordplants and cambomba


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

alright wicked thank alot guys, might as well go buy the sand and sh*t now so i can cyc;e the tank so she can be filled by the end of the week.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

if you end up with some cory cats (neat little fish, i really like them as a cleanup crew) make sure you get 3 or more. they're shoalers and don't do well in solitary.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Fido said:


> How bout a snapping turtle? Maybe freshwater crab?
> [snapback]833240[/snapback]​


That has to be the stupidest thing ive ever heard. Snappers get to be about 6gt in length. We are talking about a 10g tank! Crabs may not be the most of interesting pets. Bettas are wonderful, though you could only keep one. A group of females regardless may fight. I would suggest a group of guppies


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

snapping turtles grow very slowly and a 10g would be adequate for a long time if the turtle was bought as a baby. especially alligator snappers, they're very inactive and usually sit at the bottom, buried in sand.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> snapping turtles grow very slowly and a 10g would be adequate for a long time if the turtle was bought as a baby. especially alligator snappers, they're very inactive and usually sit at the bottom, buried in sand.
> [snapback]910431[/snapback]​


agreed :nod: 
don't you hate it when people give advice when they have no clue what their talking about


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes I do







I have a baby snapper at the time. He is aroung 5 inches now after 3 months. its recomended nothing smaller than a 20 gallon for starters. I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Landon said:


> Yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, is that why i had my common and alligator snappers in a 10g? i see. alligator snappers don't even move. you can keep a 2-3" snapper in there for at least a year.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

My A.S. moves, all of them do, though they occasionally stay in one space for a day or two, if your isnt moving somethings wrong. Mine out grew his 20 gallon in 4 months from hatchling size, of course mine is well taken care of. Im not saying your isnt, but its not wise to keep them in such a small tank. I think he was wanting fish in the first place.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah yes, 10 gallons makes ALL the difference. Not only does it make your turtle grow twice as fast, but it makes the fact that they grow too large for the common home aquaria insignificant!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Landon said:


> My A.S. moves, all of them do, though they occasionally stay in one space for a day or two, if your isnt moving somethings wrong. Mine out grew his 20 gallon in 4 months from hatchling size, of course mine is well taken care of. Im not saying your isnt, but its not wise to keep them in such a small tank. I think he was wanting fish in the first place.
> [snapback]910499[/snapback]​


i was exaggerating. alligator snappers, and everyone will tell you, are highly inactive. theyre ambush predators. and 10 gallons for a 3" specimen will not make a difference for growth. i can gurantee that. a 20g tank vs. 10g tank for a hatchling will not "double" the growth rate. that's ridiculous. the 10 gallon practically dwarfed him.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I know it will not doublt the growth rate, and I know they are not the most active of animals. Though put it like this; would you rather have a closet to your self or a room? The more space the better.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get some German blue rams, they're gorgeous, just ask Tinkerbelle.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Landon said:


> I know it will not doublt the growth rate, and I know they are not the most active of animals. Though put it like this; would you rather have a closet to your self or a room? The more space the better.
> [snapback]910542[/snapback]​


bad analogy. being a closet would mean not being able to move around. the alligator snapping turtle at 2-3 inches has plenty of room to move around in a 10 gallon tank. mine never even used more than half, unlike my common which was all over the place. let me show you a picture as an example:

this was my hatchling when i first bought him in a transporting container. the container only held 24 ounces.
View attachment 50957


and here he is buried in a CORNER of a 10g tank.
View attachment 50958


need mroe size comparison? okay, here:

heres him attacking my finger. doesn't look like a closet to me.
View attachment 50959


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I know how they are, I have one remember







It may look right but its too small in my opion. They still need more room. Thanks for the suggestion. Lets get back on topic.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> I know how they are, I have one remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm going to have to agree with hyphen, i've been keeping a.s. for a long time (i no longer keep them) and in 2001 recorded the average ten baby snappers grew within a year
in april 01' they averaged 1.96" long and 1.72" wide.
by april 02' they averaged 3.44" long and 2.88" wide.
(i have growth records by month if your interested)
also they don't need as much room as a fish does, i used to keep full grown turtles in 5' diameter pools.
one turtle can be kept in a 10gal for approx. 20 months. (it has to be a turtle that has hatched that year)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ccoralli said:


> Landon said:
> 
> 
> > I know how they are, I have one remember
> ...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > How bout a snapping turtle? Maybe freshwater crab?
> ...


i missed this comment the first time i read this tread, thats why i'm commenting on it now

first off, i know everyone loves to bash fido, but would you at least find one of his posts that are stupid (no shortage of those), because what he suggested is fine, as i've already proved.

secondly, could you please post a pic of a snapper that is 6ft. (i assume you ment 6ft when you said 6gt) because unless you've discovered a new species the record is an alligator snapping turtle, with a carapace length of 31 inches, not even three feet. so i would love to see pics of your "6gt" turtle


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

My snapper out grew his 10g in no time, he was fed daily with feeders and protein mixes. He is not about 11 inches, and I purchased him as a hatchling a few months ago, this is including his tail of coure. I cant find any pictures relating to length, though including tail I assure you they grow this size as I have seen this this zsize before. Pretty soon you'll have a 170 pound monster on your hands!







Anyways, lets help him out and stop arguing.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> My snapper out grew his 10g in no time, he was fed daily with feeders and protein mixes. He is not about 11 inches, and I purchased him as a hatchling a few months ago, this is including his tail of coure. I cant find any pictures relating to length, though including tail I assure you they grow this size as I have seen this this zsize before. Pretty soon you'll have a 170 pound monster on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first off, measuring the turtle with his tail is just proving how little you know about snappers. the correct way to measure a turtle is by its carapace, if you start measuring them your own way and then compare them to measurements taken correctly, of course yours will be huge.

second, i assume you are just guessing that the turtle will reach 6ft including the tail, because your turtles tail is probably as long as it's carapace, not uncommon for a young turtle, however as the turtle grows, the tail becomes shorter in relation to the carapace, full grown snappers tails are(at maximum) a little more than 1/2 the carapace.
so, lets say that that you have seen a 36" turtle. (measured the correct way, by the carapace)BTW this turtle is already bigger than the world record for alligator snappers. measuring him your way, he would only measure 54" or 4.5ft, still very shy of 6ft.

third, what exactly are you feeding your turtle(what kind of feeders, what do you mean by protein mixes)?

fourth, when you say "he is not about 11 inches" i assume you mean "he is NOW about 11 inches" icluding the tail. if this is true, you did not purchase a hatchling (no matter what whoever sold it to you tells you)

Snoopy, if your still following this thread, snappers are a very cool pet, if you want to puchase some, i'm posting a link to a great place to buy. you can keep the ones you buy forever, or if they outgrow the space you can give them, you can send them back and he will trade you hatchlings for your bigger turtle!! however, he just got robbed so i don't know what he has in stock. the turtleman

here is a pic to show what i mean about the tail


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Many people measure with the tail included, though really look at the image you posted? Do you really think he is in for this type of animal? Look an the size of his tank! Sheeesh will you drop it already? One last time; lets get back on topic!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Also, just read through your entire post. Mine was purchased about about 3 inches including tail







I feed him daily usually with gold feeders, and AS Protein Mix Pellets.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i figured you feed him goldfish, another testament to your lack of knowledge about this animal. you really need to stop feeding him goldfish immediately, goldfish farms use copper sulfate treatments on their fish. the copper sulfate builds up in the turtle and after a certain level is reached the turtle dies. i recommend frozen shiners and shrimp/crayfish. also if you have a chinese market near your home, go pick up some frozen goby fish, snappers love them.

there is no way your snapper went from 3" to 11" in a couple of months. in my experience, all the people i know who have kept snappers experience, the maximum a young snapper will grow is 4" per year. i have literally seen hundreds of turtles raised from hatchling, and what you are suggesting is impossible.

saying that some people measure turtles including their tails is totally false. the correct way to measure turtles is by their carapace. the reason for this is that is is the only accurate way to consistently measure turtles, because turtles have such different tail to carapace ratios.

if you are to ignorant to believe me, here is a site run by a man who has kept thousands of turtles. turtle care

please refrain from posting on topic you clearly no nothing about. also you keep asking me to get back on topic, but only after you have made some ludacris statement. do you really expect me let you give out false information and not say anything about it. everything i have said can easily be coroberated by doing a simple google search. instead you would rather argue with me.

i'm sorry, but you are two months into raising your first turtle, when i have raised hundreds. i think i know what i'm talking about.

i'm not trying to be an asshole by posting all of this stuff, i just don't like when people give out wrong information. espessialy when they go on and on about it without even considering others remarks. when i saw you had posted that turtles could reach 6ft, i didn't immediatly jump down your throat, i searched online and called some of my friends who still keep turtles to see if the old record had in fact been broken. when i learned that it had not, the i posted on this thread. so please, do some research. if you find a site saying a snapper can grow 8" in two months, please provide a link, i would be interested to see it.

i'm still wondering where you saw this 6ft turtle. once again, you can easily look up the record(31") online.

bottom line: grow up and admit you were wrong, its not a very big deal, everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a common snapper, and I assure you this is his size, ill get some pics this week to prove it to you. Once I was visisting a swamp zoo in florida I saw a large sum of A.S. which were measured over 6fth, unless the zoo was wrong









Im not admitting I am wrong when I have expeirenced this, and I dont think you are someone to tell me I am wrong. Also; my feeders for my A.S. are home raised. Im not going to say they only grow w/e in legth when I have seen larger sizes than what you have mentioned. I do not see why you are continuing to argue, if you would like; lets handle this over PM, rather than acting like children. I am not the one who keeps arguing as you say, I have said over 3 times now we should get back on topic, yet you continue to bring this up. Now contact me, if you feel the need!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Please let the record show that i tried to take the high road, unfortanitly that did not work.



Landon said:


> Yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Landon said:


> *My A.S.* moves, all of them do, though they occasionally stay in one space for a day or two, if your isnt moving somethings wrong. Mine out grew his 20 gallon in 4 months from hatchling size, of course mine is well taken care of. Im not saying your isnt, but its not wise to keep them in such a small tank. I think he was wanting fish in the first place.
> [snapback]910499[/snapback]​





Landon said:


> My snapper out grew his 10g in no time, he was fed daily with feeders and protein mixes. *He is not about 11 inches,* and I purchased him as a hatchling a few months ago, this is including his tail of coure. I cant find any pictures relating to length, though including tail I assure you they grow this size as I have seen this this zsize before. Pretty soon you'll have a 170 pound monster on your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Landon said:


> *I have a common snapper*, and I assure you this is his size, ill get some pics this week to prove it to you. Once I was visisting a swamp zoo in florida I saw a large sum of A.S. which were measured over 6fth, unless the zoo was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are talking out of your ass. on the 26th your snapper is 5", on the 27 it is 11". then you own an alligator snapper that magically converts to a common snapper, then back to an alligagator snapper again.WTF.
you show nothing to back up your statements. i provided links to reputable busnesses backing up my statements. you claim to raise feeders yourself. put ANYONE will tell you it is damn near impossible to raise feeders fast enough to feed them once a day to anything.

is it that hard to click a link or do a google search? Don't you think if a zoo had a snapper bigger than the world record they would tell people about it? or someone would notice it?

next time you post, please do some research of your own instead of saying "i'm right, now lets get back on track". that is not how adults argue. adults present the facts before the peson they are arguing with, and discuss them, you however, seem to repeat the same things no matter what i say.

PLEASE, WHEN YOU POST AGAIN WILL YOU BACK UP YOUR STATEMENTS WITH A LEAST A BIT OF EVIDENCE.

I talked to my friend who raises turtles on a farm, he said the biggest growth he has ever seen on a hatchling is up to 5.5" the first year. So what you are telling me is that your hybred Common/alligator snapping turtle has grown more than twice what a man who has raised tens of thousands of turtles has ever seen in a year, in just a few months. you are also claiming your turtle was 5" on the 26 and 11" on the 27. wow that is the biggest pile of sh*t i have ever heard in my life.

please do not pm me trying to resolve this. if you want to give false advice to people, then i think people should know it!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

It says he is NOT 11" I was refering to another post. Sheesh! Will you ever stop?!


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.chelydra.org/inc04.html


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Ccoralli said:


> Landon said:
> 
> 
> > My snapper out grew his 10g in no time, he was fed daily with feeders and protein mixes. *He is not about 11 inches, and I purchased him as a hatchling a few months ago, this is including his tail of coure*. I cant find any pictures relating to length, though including tail I assure you they grow this size as I have seen this this zsize before. Pretty soon you'll have a 170 pound monster on your hands!
> ...


here is when you say not instead of now and i call you on that, it is very obvious you ment now,"He is not about 11 inches, and I purchased him as a hatchling a few months ago, this is including his tail of coure" who tells people how big their animal isn't.

also you claim to be reponding to another post, however i can not find another post where anyone says anything about your turtle being 11"
would you please quote it in your next thread?



Landon said:


> *I have a common snapper, and I assure you this is his size ill get some pics this week to prove it to you. *Once I was visisting a swamp zoo in florida I saw a large sum of A.S. which were measured over 6fth, unless the zoo was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is where you agree with what i said, that your turtle is 11"



Landon said:


> http://www.chelydra.org/inc04.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is the article you provided.


> The snapping turtles are very strong animals.
> Even looking at a baby snapper, it isn't hard to notice their thick limbs, equipped with well developed muscles.
> 
> In the tank, they might stay calm for a long period of time, but once
> ...


thank you for finding another site to back up my claims. the article you posted says nothing about the subjects we are arguing about. however click growth at their website and here you gohttp://www.chelydra.org/st07.html



> The snapping turtles are famous for their appetite.They eat a lot and they become big soon, especially in captivity.
> 
> *The most intense growth rate is observed in young snapping turtles. An average common snapper will become about 5 to 6 inches ( 12 to 15 cm ) in shell length by about 2 years of age. Then the size gain slows down a bit, but its steady growth brings the snappers to about 12 to 14 inches ( 30 to 35 cm ) in 15 to 20 years.*
> 
> ...


as i said before 1"=2" per year or 5"-6" total length after two years. however, then it take 15 to 20 years to reach the size you say yours reached in months.

by the way, is your turtle a common or alligator. at different times you claimed he was both. its hard to keep up with all your lies isn't it?

no i will not stop because i feel like this is becoming a great thread to learn about snappers, and your stupidity and refusal to face facts probably gives people a good laugh too.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> I have a common snapper, and I assure you this is his size, ill get some pics this week to prove it to you. Once I was visisting a swamp zoo in florida I saw a large sum of A.S. which were measured over 6fth, unless the zoo was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? do you raise your own feeders? why did you post another tread about how you just bought some feeders for your turtle?dumbass
tripping over your own words again.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

No, my feeders a tiny at this stage, just over the fry stage at only 2 weeks of age, my turtles on the other hand are over 6 inches on average, which is why I purchase large feeders.

Looks like you dont know what you are talking about


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> No, my feeders a tiny at this stage, just over the fry stage at only 2 weeks of age, my turtles on the other hand are over 6 inches on average, which is why I purchase large feeders.
> 
> Looks like you dont know what you are talking about
> 
> ...


funny how you saw you have one turtle, then when you get caught in a lie, you all the sudden have more.

dude, you are not making any sense, i tell you not to feed your turtle goldfish because they are treated with copper sulfate and will kill the turtle. you respond by saying you feed your turtle home grown feeders. when i prove that wrong you go back to saying you feed them store-bought feeders. which is it? BTW what kind of turtle do you have, because the species seems to change every five minutes.

why don't you respond to my first post, did you read the article from the same site you posted saying turtles only grow 5"-6" in two years.

what do you mean turtleS, up intill now you always said you only have one turtle.

please post the comment you were responding to when you said your turtle is not 11"

i have yet to see any proof to back up any of your ignorant statements.

are you saying the sites that i have posted are wrong? because whenever i seem to bring them up, you just ignore them.

it would be nice to respond to everything i say instead of just one thing at a time.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Landon, please post the following so the argument will come to an end:
A) All of your captive turtles size (from when you got them till now) and the type of turtle
B) The size of each turtle's enclosure.
C) Length of time you have had the turtle.
D) Pics if possible.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Lord, I have three turtles total, the feeders I purchased are for my RES.

A) RES: 5 Inches had them for two years.
AS: 5 Inches, too large for a 10g

B) RES: 175g Heated Pond
AS: 55g Aquarium

C) RES: two years
AS: 4 months Total

D) Im going to try to use my friends cam this week to show you.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

well this topic went down hill


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I know, ive been trying to get him back on topic for days.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I know, ive been trying to get him back on topic for days.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Landon said:


> I know, ive been trying to get him back on topic for days.
> [snapback]916790[/snapback]​


OH MY GOD!! STFU already. you have not tried to get me back on topic, you keep arguing with me then at the very end of your arguement tell me to get back on topic. don't even respond to this because i'm not wasting and more time on this f*cking retarded thread. plus if you hadn't noticed, i had already stopped posting on this tread till you made this dumb-ass comment. both of us where off topic,not just me. now stop trying to provoke me and grow the f*ck up.


----------

